# Transport From OH to NY?



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there anyone here involved in transport that can get a 50-ish lb coonhound from the north eastern Ohio area to NYC? We *may* be able to shorten the trip and have a pickup in PA, but nothing confirmed on this. The rescue lady can't make the entire drive, and my car is junked so I am 1000% useless in that area  

Dog was pulled from a $***hole pound. Very, very bad conditions, high kill. Has had aprox 10 foster homes in 2 weeks. We have had NIGHTMARE issues with the rescue that was supposed to help w/ transport. Dumped them, now still need a way to get this dog here next week. The rescue lady is a saint. Most here that know me realize I would not work with anyone I thought was greedy or disreputable in any way. Literally. Saint. She needs a break on this one. PM me for more info if you think you can help or know a way we can transport her. It's either volunteer transport or we'll have to hire a dog hauler, and both our budgets are shot. 

OR - if anyone in the OH/PA area can adopt this dog in lieu of her coming here, AWESOME! She is not your average dog. This is a good one that must have gotten lost from a coonhunter that paid top dollar for her at one point. This is a young, healthy dog that is VERY quick to learn obedience but needs a good sized yard and an owner that can give her an outlet for her energy. She would excell in obed trials ...

Thanks 

2yo treeing walker(mix?) coondawg (they have her listed as a foxhound but that she is not - she is out of this shelter for 2 weeks and is with the rescue lady now) 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13239941


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to update - thank you to everyone who sent a PM. Appreciate the offers to help 

We definitely have transport to northern NJ & may have even found someone who can get her from there all the way to NYC! Thishas definitely been a huge relief!!! Again, thanks for the help!


----------

